# anyone know whereabouts of Burc and his fragalot.ca site?



## msjboy (May 2, 2011)

Hello,

Was wondering if anyone knows what has happened to Burc and his business? - has he now folded?
Perhaps someone who has his email or phone can call him and give us the heads up.

Thanx
msjboy


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

I was going to ask about this as well hahah


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Fragalot is no more.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

I think Scott tang knows, LOL.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

Oops look like i went to far with first comment his customer satisfaction and service lacked leading to closure


----------

